# Maid Agencies



## mnass

hi, i've been surfing the web for maid employment agencies in dubai but doesn't seem successful  we are looking to hire a full time live-in helper when we relocate this summer. would anyone know of any agencies to recommend?


----------



## Elphaba

I found these:

Home 04-331-1918

Al Ahlya tel 04 2215521.

Welcome to Global Recruitment Services LLC.


I haven't used any so these are not recommendations.

I take it you are aware of the sponsorship requirements etc?


-


----------



## mnass

thanks elphaba. i've read up on some information about sponsorship which is about 5200Dh/year to the goverment and we have to pay for thei fare home at the end of the 2nd year. am i correct?

i've come accross this agency that charges USD2000 for recruiting the helper and bringing her over plus airfare and paper work. is that a reasonable amount that we have to pay to each agency or is this an isolated case? your help has been much appreciated.


----------



## Elphaba

Sounds about right, I don't have a live-in maid, so can't verify.

I would say that the fee sound OK for the work required too.

I have done a little checking and Al Ahlya is rated by a few people. 

Just promise me you will treat & pay her well. I hear so many horror stories it is quite depressing. 

-


----------



## mnass

to be frank, we've had this filipino helper for the past 3 years since our days in HK, but she is happy here in Dublin and unwilling to make the move. to which we can understand and will not force her to move with us. there's no point having someone who is not happy working with you. so it's sad on our part as we've always treated her like a part of the family. so on that front, you don't have to worry that we'd be nasty to her... 

i may have to ring Al Ahlya since they don't have a website and they sound quite good. thanks again!


----------



## Elphaba

I wasn't doubting you, but too many people treat home helps as total slaves. I guess many aren't used to having a maid/amah.

Good luck with your search. 


_


----------



## mnass

oh, no offence taken. i hear too of a lot of horror stories and i think some people should be put on a 'blacklist' for future employment of domestic help! 

thanks again!


----------



## Santa

Hi mnass,

My family will be relocating to Dubai from HK in Sep and would like to bring my maid as well. Would you please pass me the info. if you obtain any from the agency as I can't find any detail procedures for processing the application of a domestic helper.

She is an indonesian and had worked for us 3 years in HK. Thanks.


----------



## mnass

hi santa, sounds like we're more or less in the same boat. we lived in HK for 2.5 years...abosulutely loved that place!!

now back to your question. visit this website DNRD and under the transaction tab, there are information on the various entry requirements into dubai for different categories.

also visit Just Landed Spain,Germany,Canada,Netherlands,Switzerland,France,Belgium,UK,Austria,Luxembourg,Italy,Greece,Por and under the topic of visas & permits, you'd also find some useful information. if my memory serves me right, HK nationals do not need a visa upon entry, that's assuming you're a HK national.

your helper would require a visa before she makes her entry into dubai, UAE Visit/Tourist Visa Requirements [United Arab Emirates] - TEN Guide has more information on that. because my filipino helper is happy here in ireland and not relocating with us, thus, i'm now in a different situation and would be sourcing for a new helper.

in a nutshell, she needs a visit visa prior to arrival. you'd then have to process her work visa once in dubai and the fees are Dh5000/year, medical fees and issuance of visa fees. to date that is all that i've found out about sponsorship of your housemaid to dubai.

i hope the above would be helpful to you. good luck in your search


----------



## Santa

Thanks mnass. I'll do some research from the sites provided, but the AED5000/yr of visa fee seems too expensive. Definitely need to think about it.


----------



## mnass

it is, but even if you don't relocate with your indonesian helper and you engage a housemaid in dubai. it'll cost you the same...so have a think. it's equivalent to the process in HK where you pay for the work permit and residency visa + the levy to the HK government every year. I think all in all, it'll add up to almost the same. good luck anyway!


----------

